# case 3688



## nicks55 (Feb 8, 2007)

Need help getting my 3688 off of ether. It won't start now w/out it. Can you tell me if it's something I can do on my own or do i need to send it in to the shop. Has this problem been covered before on the forum? 
Nicks55


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Ether destroys the glow plugs so you will need to get all the glow plugs replaced and make sure they are working. Also pluggin the tractor in during cold weather after you get the glow plugs in order and the tractor should start every time. I have seen tractors that wouldnt start without being plugged in anytime it got below 65 degrees so this is important to do. I hope that helps.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

About the only thing to break the addiction is to do an engine overhaul. Not to familar with the 3688 but using ether and glow plugs could be deadly to your tractor.
caseman-d


----------



## nicks55 (Feb 8, 2007)

*case3688*

The 3688 does not have glow plugs. Stopped by the Case shop and talked to several people. They said the same thing,overhaul the engine and don't use ether unless emergency. I'm curious why a Deere or Allis Chalmers doesn't get addicted to it. Thanks for your response caseman. I'll have to rig something up since I have to open the top screen and shoot some ether everytime I start the tractor. Don't feel like an overhaul just yet.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Nick,
I have seen Deere and Allis addicted to ether also. It doesn't show any prefrence. Also seen IH's addicted to it. On old case tractors they used to have ether capsules. You put one in a either dispensor and when ready it would punch a hole in the capsule and release the ether. That way it was a limited amount. You might try to give it smaller amounts, but afraid damage is done.
caseman-d


----------

